# Pompano at Ft. Pickens



## JAnderson (Feb 16, 2012)

First line in the water around 3:30 after a long hunt for sand fleas, second line at 3:45. Waded out to the first bar and cast about 1/3 the way to the second bar (second bar was way out there with plenty of deep water in between). Starting at 4:00 things went nuts!

Second rod started up, nice little pompano of min length.

Re-baited, waded, cast, turned around walked 30 feet towards shore letting line out by hand and... bam! Fish on. Fought it towards shore while backpedaling to get back to dry land myself. 14in Pompano.

Re-baited, waded, cast, turned around and took 5 steps... bam! Another 14in Pompano. This one almost beat me to the shore! Set up to cast again... and the bail decided to pop closed on it's own... snap, there goes my rig. Got the second pole reeled in and set up but by the time I got back out the bite had died. It was about 5:00 and we hung out for another hour and a half before calling it a day.

This was my first time catching Pompano. They're a blast to catch and sure are tasty!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

nice pomps, and good job on your first time catching them.:thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

cool deal


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great first report, thanks for the pics, and Welcome to the Forum........


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats! by far my favorite surf fish.


----------

